# Zombie hunter.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey slingshot addicts. I was board today so I made a new shooter. All shampoo bottles. Sanded to 1000g and flame polished. Looped 1842s supersure pouch. Sorry I could not get better pics. Thanks for looking.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes Awesome ! Made with a Dremel tool kinda sorta ? I have to give hdpe a try it looks really cool thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is sweet! Looks like camo or something


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is sweet! Looks like camo or something


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice work. Hdpe is fun to play with.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like a nice job! I can't tell very well from the pix---how smooth did the two surfaces come out?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Looks like a nice job! I can't tell very well from the pix---how smooth did the two surfaces come out?


There very smooth. I know it's hard to tell. I'll take some shots tomorrow with the dslr and post for you. 

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I love it! Very nice work! Looks like great shooter !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It's hard to get photos of this mix of plastic. This one shows the silvers nice. I'll try for some nicer shots tomorrow as well.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice Chris!  I like the pinkie hook too. I know how smooth it is because I have my "Patriot" as an example.  Way to go!  Keep it up!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Fantastic shape, man! I love that material. Very fun to work with.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet! You really have a cool touch when it comes to HDPE and the color mixture. Very cool shape. I also like that pinky hook. Looks like a blast . I know it is cold there now but how did it do on the inside range?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

[quote name="SmilingFury" post="405983" timestamp="1394180798"]Sweet! You really have a cool touch when it comes to HDPE and the color mixture. Very cool shape. I also like that pinky hook. Looks like a blast . I know it is cold there now but how did it do on the inside range?[/quote

Thanks SF. It Shoots well. Shot about 100 rounds through It. Can't ask for much becouse it is garbage


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Sweet! You really have a cool touch when it comes to HDPE and the color mixture. Very cool shape. I also like that pinky hook. Looks like a blast . I know it is cold there now but how did it do on the inside range?[/quote
> 
> Thanks SF. It Shoots well. Shot about 100 rounds through It. Can't ask for much becouse it is garbage


No. It USED TO BE garbage. Now it is a fine shooter.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

really nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wow... cool!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That turned out sharp! I need to shed the blinders and explore some of the other materials folks are using. Seems im stuck in an aluminum/wood rut at the moment. Free your mind...your ass will follow!


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

am going to have to try HDPE ... I have a lot of it collecting dust


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

It's almost like a camouflage colour. Really cool!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A very cool shooter, nice work with the HDPE :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Looks like a nice job! I can't tell very well from the pix---how smooth did the two surfaces come out?


I have taken quite a few photos and it is extremely hard to photo this color. How bout I mail it to ya and you can see for yourself  sorry for the delay in responding.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> How bout I mail it to ya and you can see for yourself  sorry for the delay in responding.


That's OK---don't bother. I was just curious. I've been able to get a good smooth bottom surface but I'm still having trouble getting the top side smooth. I'm getting better with it and in time I'll get it right.

I only have access to laundry detergent bottles, so my raw material is thicker than shampoo bottles and that causes problems. I don't have a sandwich press, so I use the bake-in-the-oven method and that causes more problems because I don't get to fold+refold the HDPE and give it pressure on both sides while heat-forming. I get a little better at it every month and someday I'll come up with a usable board. If my local Goodwill ever comes up with a sandwich press, I'll be coming up with that usable board sooner rather than later, too...


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

get a couple of C clamps ... and press it between boards ...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You'll need more pressure than a couple C clamps and boards will generate to really get the air pockets out.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome....how does a newbie go to making one?

Dennis


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> Awesome....how does a newbie go to making one?
> 
> Dennis


It’s a long process but it’s not hard to do. Message me and I’ll walk you through it. Keep shooting!


----------

